

Git - Fast Version Control System - reazalun
http://git-scm.com/

======
simonw
So is this the new official site, or a better designed version with
permission, or some dude's idea for a better site or what? <http://git.or.cz/>
is still up and doesn't link to <http://git-scm.com/>

~~~
reazalun
From the site: Source for this website at <a
href="<http://github.com/schacon/learn-github>">GitHub</a>, which was forked
from Petr Baudis's <a href="<http://git-scm.com/>">git.or.cz</a>

So it is not an official site. It's just a rewrite of the git.or.cz, to make
it cleaner and more user friendly.

P.S. Can someone tell me the correct way to put href attribute in HN?

~~~
orib
<http://news.ycombinator.org/formatdoc>

~~~
reazalun
Thanks dude. But it just says: _Urls become links, except in the text field of
a submission._

But I want for example, "GitHub" to be appear as a link with value
<http://github.com/schacon/learn-github>

~~~
silentbicycle
I frequently see people saying, e.g. "blah blah github
(<http://github.com/schacon/learn-github>)" and leaving the link plain. I
haven't noticed any A HREF style link, at least; maybe this is intentional, to
(weakly) reduce link spamming?

Much like preventing IMG links helps to keep the site focused on relatively
intelligent discussion, rather than spamming, lolcats, rickrolling, and other
bulletin board malarkey.

